# Small pump for water changes



## Rebelution (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello, i am looking for a small pump i can use for water changes preferably a pump that doesn't have to be submerged so i can use a hose on both the return and the intake of the pump. wondered if anyone here had any suggestions. doesn't have to push a crazy amount of water but i also don't want it to take 3 hours to change 20 gallons either. Thanks for any tips you might have!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.jehmco.com/html/safety_siphon_aquarium_drain.html Call them up ask for recommendations. I have one of the ones you need submerge. I gravity siphon to a bucket and pump out the bucket.


----------



## coralbandit (Nov 23, 2013)

If you don't submerge the pump then you will have to prime it manually everytime.Unless you are looking to spend WAY too much money to change water!I use rubbermaid barrels(garbage cans{32 &44G}) to prep and a pump that moves 900gph @3'.I change 32g in aprox.3-5 minutes.
If only for waterchanges look into Mags.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I used to do water changes using the Rubbermaid cans. I just used a big power head with a piece of the clear plastic tubing from it. Now I just use a garden hose. With the power head there is no priming as long as the head is submerged.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I use an aquaclear 110 powerhead with several yards of large diameter clear vinyl tubing from Lowe's and a 55 gallon rubbermaid trash can on a roller base for water changes. A few rubber bands around the rubber tubing makes a snug fit into the aquaclear, and an extension cord wrapped around the trash can allows me plenty of reach all around.


----------

